# Would Like to know the IT oppurtunities at NZ and Australia



## bharatbhoomi (Sep 12, 2013)

Dear Frens,

I would like to know your valuable inputs for the IT oppurtunites at New zealand and Australia.My domain is Software Testing and from India.I am having total 5 years of Exp also.

I and my Husband both into IT only.

I would like to move with my family.Please suggest me.


Thanks in advance,
veena.


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi BharathBhoomi,

The current IT market may not be in boom now. you could search nz job portals for software testing jobs and its openings (seek.co.nz, trademe.co.nz).

your husband can get a visa little bit easily as he has 5+ exp and he gets parter points too, check the point indicator in nz immigration site. if he gets 140 and more points his visa will be automatically selected as you have 5+ exp.


-
Likith


----------

